
Build open source projects without configure script - stargrave
https://nanxiao.me/en/build-open-source-projects-without-configure-script/
======
iforgotpassword
I've been a C dev for a long time but this bullshit still makes me want to
repeatedly stab myself in the eye with random sharp objects. For most projects
you get away with just running autoconf, sometimes you need autoreconf, then
there is libtoolize, random arguments you might need to pass, aclocal which
was said to go away soon since two decades or so. I've looked at the Wikipedia
page so many times trying to finally grasp this but simply running all the
related commands with random arguments until it works is much easier.

Cmake is referred to as bloated and admittedly its DSL is awkward and annoying
but just using it when you want to compile something is straight forward.

